# HELP!! No display on monitor after bios reset!



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello! This is my first post here, and I felt I needed to, because, after a lot of searching, I was not able to find my solution. Here is my problem:
I reset the bios to it's "recommended settings", only to reset the computer and literally see nothing. No POST, no beeps. However, I see the fans spin, the disk drives active, the HD usage light does flash once. I have reset the cmos using the jumpers, left it over night with no cmos battery at all, taken it apart completely, checked the RAM... Here are my specs,_ PLEASE_ help me out

~ CPU Type..................Intel Celeron D 346, 3066 MHz 
~ Motherboard..............Intel Coryville D945GCL (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN) 
~ Chipset.....................Intel* Lakeport-G i945G 
~ RAM.........................2048 MB DDR2 
~ Video Adapter............Intel(R) 82945G Express 
~ 3D Accelerator...........Intel GMA 950 
~ Audio Adapter............SigmaTel STAC9220 A1 - High Def 
~ Disk Drive.................160 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA 
~ Optical Drive.............CD/DVD-ROM Combo 
~ Network Adapter........Intel(R) PRO/100 VE 
~ Power Supply Max Output......250W

After I took out both sticks of RAM, the motherboard made 3 second-long beeps, so that probably rules it out as being broken.

Thank you to any and all who help!
Regards, the_hardy_kid


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you may have damaged the battery by leaving it out all night. A cmos reset take 5 minutes you do not have to take the battery out for a long time.

try another battery.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Are you certain that you did not accidently knock off the +12 molex wire when working in that case? Try reseating that and see if it helps. Also, please list specs including the video card and the brand name and wattage of your power supply.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Were you having the problem before you cleared the CMOS?
Is this an E-Machine? You have a 250W PSU listed and E-Machine's are infamous for PSU failure.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay, thank you all for your replies! I have not yet tried another battery, and I am rather certain this is not an E-Machine - how do I well and truly determine it? Also, is the +12 Molex wire the same as the ATX motherboard connector? As for tumbleweeds post, my video card is onboard, and the brand name and wattage of my psu is fsp250-50glv and 250W max, respectively.

So, to conclude my rather muddled post;
I will try another battery soon,
How do I determine whether or not I have an e-machine (I live in New Zealand, if that helps),
What is the +12 Molex wire,
What is the ATX motherboard connector.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it will say emachine on the case probably.

THe ATX motherboard connector is the big one that goes from the psu into the motherboard.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Then I don't have an e-machine, thank you. Also, my ATX mobo connector is comprised of two parts; a 2x2 power unit supply, and a much larger one. Is this correct?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

The large (20 or 24) one is your ATX connector, and your 4 plug is the +12 molex connector. Both have to be connected. Just be sure your ATX doesn't have a break off 4 pin connector (20 + 4) and you have that 4 pin break off (snap off) connected in a separate place to the motherboard. 

That +12 molex has to come directly from the power supply in a separate wire and not from the snap off of an ATX connector. Please let me know if you do not understand what I am saying.


----------



## MoonShadow_1AU (Mar 23, 2005)

Have you checked that the monitor source is accepting a signal from the computer. I moved my monitor at work and ended up getting a techy to come and fix it. They pressed the Input Select button a few times and found the video signal.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

> Please let me know if you do not understand what I am saying.


There are three places on the mobo that the power supply plugs into;
A twenty (I think) pin one.
A four pin one right beside it.
A four pin one on the other side of the mobo.

Those should be the ATX and Molex ones, correct?



> Have you checked that the monitor source is accepting a signal from the computer.


Tried two different working monitors, the computer itself is the problem, but you're right, it's better to knock out all these problems.

Thank you all!
the_hardy_kid


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the should be a 20 pin ine and a 4 pin one, i have never encounter a motherboard with two 4 pin connections.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

If I unplug that "second" 4 pin connection, none of the connected devices work (cd drive, hdd etc) so i think that's all it powers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Clarification: If there is a 4 pin that comes with the 20 plug ATX connector and your motherboard only has a 20 pin connector, then you *DO NOT *use that extra 4 pin connector. 

However, from the power supply, there will be a square +12 molex plug that is to be connected to the motherboard. Use that for the motherboard connection and it should be used.

Just make sure that the large ATX connector if it has a 20 + 4 connector, that it is not connected anyplace if you have only a 20 pin connector on the motherboard. If you have a 24 pin connector on the motherboard, then you use the 20 and the 4 pin plug in the same 24 pin connector from the power supply.

Hope that helps. However, if still not sure, post back and we will try again in another way to make sure you have it correct.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Okay, I have everything plugged in correctly, but still nothing?
What could it be?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Most likely the power supply is gone. The one you have is underpowered and most likely a cheap brand. Do you know someone who has a larger one you could try in there? 

Just as an additional test, take out all the memory and see if the motherboard (with speaker plugged in) beeps at you.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

the_hardy_kid said:


> After I took out both sticks of RAM, the motherboard made 3 second-long beeps, so that probably rules it out as being broken.


Yeah, she beeps! Well I blew the power supply up, so I'll have to find another anyway. However, this problem only started to occur after I reset the bios to 'reccomended default settings', could it still be the power supply?

Thanks,
the_hardy_kid


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Taking the memory out and turning it on has nothing to do with blowing a power supply. That would not and could not blow up just because the memory is out of there. Early on, we suggested it was very likely the power supply and I think that is still what it is. If it beeps when the memory is out, it is not likely the motherboard....that leads us back to the power supply in my opinion.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, I mustn't have been very clear. No, removing the RAM did not blow my power supply (I managed that myself on a seperate occasion). While I am not at all trying to say I know better, I just don't think that the power supply is the problem if the issue I am having started only after I reset the bios, in the bios. Am I wrong? 

Also, I have not yet tried booting up with a new battery, I will do this soon.

(and I'm not trying to sound arrogant, I really want to get this fixed )


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well for a start its a generic power supply, these can die at any time and anything can help it on its way out. So I Would agree that it is the PSU.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Well that's very good, as the PSU is something I need a new one of anyway. So, how does one choose a good PSU?

Nevermind, used my eyes.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you get a good brand, check the psu information section in the psu and ram forum.

for your system I would recommend a corsair vx550


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you, I have read the article and looked up corsair 550w psu's, and I'm currently looking at this:

http://www.alphacity.co.nz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=93_97&products_id=25148

If you have any suggestions, please don't post newegg links etc, as I live in New Zealand, so there's no shipping


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep thats what I would recommend for you.

I am not sure but you could check out wether www.overclockers.co.uk ship to New Zealand this is where I get all my stuff.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

They do, yes - I am currently looking into prices. Anyway, I have a theory, and I was wondering if anyone could say if there's any likelihood and/or possibility to it, and it is this:

Whoever owned the computer before me - perhaps some computer shop or something like that - hooked the computer up to a larger power supply like the one I will purchase: a corsair vx550w. On this setup, they entered the bios and changed the power consumption and performance dramatically - thus reducing the total power needed to run the computer. They then rebooted the computer with a different setup, with a smaller psu, like the 250w one it came with, so it worked with a smaller psu but with a smaller performance. Then, when I reset the bios, I wiped these settings, meaning that I again needed a large psu to start the computer - which I did not have - and thus meaning the computer would not boot.

Is the feasible?

I hope so! Thanks!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Well the only power saving stuff you can do in the BIOS is enable or disable EIST and C1E and these are always on by default unless you manually switch them of because you are overclocking.

So I doubt that would have occurred. A system only usues what it needs to regardless of how powerful the PSU is.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

So how is a grunty psu going to fix my problem?  If it was working with the 250w psu, will that new 550w fix my problem?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

well a psu is the heart of your system, no need having a good system a crap psu make. The corsair is a quality unit, so even if it isn't the problem it will give your system longevity.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

True - but if it isn't, I still have a problem


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Well, I did it - I purchased a corsair vx550w - same problem. The -exact- same problem. I spent well over half of the total cost of the computer on the psu, and it didn't work. Please help. To recap, what happens is: Turns on, fan spins like crazy, and not much else. NO display on screen, nothing.  I think my mobo has died... but the green light turns on AND it beeps when there's no RAM...

Please, help.

Regards,
hardy


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you certain all the connections are in such as the 20+4 pin connections from the psu to the motherboard?

if the graphics care requires pcie plugs from the psu are they in correctly, check the ram is seated properly. what slots are the ram located in?

did you put thermal paste on the cpu before attaching the heatsink?


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Could you please show me a picture of a pcie plug? Just to make absolutely sure. The ram is seated properly, they are in the only two slots I have. As for the CPU, never touched it.


----------



## jawnem (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi! I think you are running your video off of your MB. If so, you shouldn't have to worry about the PCIe connector. The PCIe connector can take a 4 pin (in a square shape) a 6 pin or even 8 pins and some of the PCIe cards use two of these. If your video is coming off of your MB, it could be a standard 4 pin molex connector (ones lined up in a row) or/ ones in a square and/or 6/8 pin configuration depending on your MB.

Question? Have you ever had your machine operating? Was it working before you did your bios alter? I suggest that you do a bench test. (There's a sticky on how to do this.)

This problem can be anything from the MB shorting, a pin coming out of its casing, debris in one of your slots, a malfunctioning monitor, mouse chewed wire, corrosion in your ram slots, malfunctioning hardware, etc. It takes time and patience to get to the bottom of it.

I know that these issues can be very frustrating and seem overwhelming at times, and it takes time to post and reply. Just don't give up. OK? There are many people on these forums that can help and are more than willing to do so. Well, I'll get off my bench now, I just want you to know that IMHO, you have come to a good place to track down your solutions. There are some really knowledgeable people on here that can really help you solve this.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

jawnem said:


> Hi! I think you are running your video off of your MB.


Correct, there is the 20+4 connector and a 4 pin connector on my MB.



jawnem said:


> Question? Have you ever had your machine operating? Was it working before you did your bios alter? I suggest that you do a bench test. (There's a sticky on how to do this.)


Yup, I have. The problem started after I reset my BIOS to the 'Recommended Default Settings' - an option in the BIOS. Yup, I have bench tested it, and nope, that didn't fix it.



jawnem said:


> I know that these issues can be very frustrating and seem overwhelming at times, and it takes time to post and reply. Just don't give up. OK? There are many people on these forums that can help and are more than willing to do so. Well, I'll get off my bench now, I just want you to know that IMHO, you have come to a good place to track down your solutions. There are some really knowledgeable people on here that can really help you solve this.


Thanks... I am confident in you guys, and I do hope you can help me resolve it. I have already learned a LOT here. Thank you again everyone :smile::smile:


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hi hardy,

Likely what has happened is the ASPI power settings were changed when you reset the BIOS.



> To recap, what happens is: Turns on, fan spins like crazy, and not much else.


This statement suggests when the Start button is pressed ACPI is entering the S0 or S1 power state.

Since S0 would be the working state (CPU/system powered up) and that's not the case then it's powering into S1 (G1 sleep state).

Typically, PS/2 keyboards wake the system from S1 state (and usually just moving a PS/2 mouse works as well).

A USB keyboard or mouse _should_ wake it as well (use the USB ports on back of case).

Pressing the Start button a 2nd time for less than 4 seconds _should_ wake it as well, (pressing for more than 4 seconds should power off the system).

If no joy then try this...switch off the toggle switch on the PSU and then press and hold the Start button for at least 30 seconds--flip the toggle back on and then release the Start button and start tapping the F2 key several times (10~15 seconds).
If startup then enter BIOS and change power settings to power off when Start button pressed for more than 4 seconds (G2/S5).


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Stu_computer said:


> Typically, PS/2 keyboards wake the system from S1 state (and usually just moving a PS/2 mouse works as well).
> 
> A USB keyboard or mouse _should_ wake it as well (use the USB ports on back of case).


I tried tapping keys like crazy, but no difference.



Stu_computer said:


> Pressing the Start button a 2nd time for less than 4 seconds _should_ wake it as well, (pressing for more than 4 seconds should power off the system).


Nope 



Stu_computer said:


> If no joy then try this...switch off the toggle switch on the PSU and then press and hold the Start button for at least 30 seconds--flip the toggle back on and then release the Start button and start tapping the F2 key several times (10~15 seconds).
> If startup then enter BIOS and change power settings to power off when Start button pressed for more than 4 seconds (G2/S5).


No. Nothing. The lights on the ps/2 keyboard flash for about half a second then that's it. Thanks for your input  but nah, it didn't work...

Thank you anyway!
- hardy


----------



## blesslot (May 30, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] HELP!! No display on monitor after bios reset!*

Your ram. Check your ram! Bench your machine and check your ram...acer systems are very picky!


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] HELP!! No display on monitor after bios reset!*

Yes, I think that is the problem. Just to be sure... how can you tell if RAM is broken?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

download memtest86 burn to disk and boot from the disk.

Memtest should be ran with one stick at a time and you should run it for several passes on each stick.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't get to that stage sorry: the computer doesn't even reach the bios


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What are you using for video a dedicated video card or integrated video from the motherboard?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try resetting the cmos


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Reset already. With jumpers, and by removing batteries.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As Wrench asked in post 40 are you using onboard video or a graphics card?

if using a graphics card try another.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

No so, the graphics card is on board. I have also tried another working monitor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What made you do the Bios reset in the first place?


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

It didn't start up correctly - getting past the bios and then nothing. That would happen once every 2 times or so. I had Windows XP installed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Back in the beginning of the thread you stated you blew up the power supply, can you explain that a little more, how it happened, and what exactly happened?

What is the exact brand and model number stenciled on the motherboard?


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

That was something entirely different, something along the lines of...
*i wonder if flipping this switch will fix...*
*BOOM*
*nope*

That's how it happened. 
The power supply I got is a Corsair VX 550W
The power supply I had was a FSP250-50GLV Small Form Factor 250W Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 115v-220v switch?

If so you will have over volted the whole system if moved from 220v to 115v.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep if you did indded switch the voltage switch then you most likely will have fried everything or nearly everything in your computers case.


----------



## jaythorpe522 (Sep 7, 2010)

Have you tried putting in a graphics card?


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmmm... that sucks. But... I know the computer works, because it has booted since then. Perfectly. Once.

It probably sounds like I'm lying, but I promise I'm not. Here's how the life of that computer went.
*reset bios, stopped working*
*flipped switch with only motherboard, cpu, ram connected to psu, psu blew up*
*got a new corsair psu, turned computer on, nothing happened - same problem*
*swapped the two sticks of ram around, did not buy any new ones. the computer would boot fine with a ram stick '1' we'll call it in slot 0. Not with stick '2' in slot 0, not with stick '1' in slot two, only like how I said. Then i booted it up, into windows, had a play, turned it off. I didn't play with the bios this time*
*It did not start again.*
*FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*

And the graphics card is onboard, and I did try it with another PCI one, no change.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

it may have worked once but sometimes when a pc is fried it doesn't die immediatley.

have you looked at the motherboard for any burn marks or any damaged capacitors?


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

So what exactly am i looking for?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any signs of domed tops loose or leaking cans> http://www.badcaps.net/pages.php?vid=5


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Does it change anything that I live in a region where we use 250V, and I flipped it to 115V, that's what blew it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it will have over volted the system.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes as mentioned above and in the other posts you will have blown the system this is why were are asking you to look for any blown capacitors and burn marks on the motherboard.

It is very likely that you have damaged the motherboard and this is why its not working correctly. even if there are no blown capacitors you may have damaged the pci slots were the graphics card is seated. Eitherway you probably need a new motherboard, but let us no what you find first.

Also and sorry to say this but it could very well be that you have damaged other components too such as the hard drive, graphics card, ram and just about everything else.

did you not see any smoke or here a bang when you flipped the switch? this usually happens but not always.


----------



## the_hardy_kid (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you for all of your help!

@greenbrucelee: i did not have anything connected to the motherboard at the time, and yes, a loud bang and a whisp of smoke. The graphics card is onboard - does that help? 

I just followed wrench97's link, and my motherboard looks completely normal. I think the best thing to do is to swap-test my RAM with someone else's machine, and determine it from there.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

replace the motherboard. When I first started studied computers about 15 years ago we had one the students do what you did.

The general practice back then was to throw everything out because it was likely knackered or on its way out because of the over voltage.


----------

